# Moving to Auckland



## lancashirerose

I'm waiting to hear about a job offer in Auckland. However in the meantime I have stumbled across a website called e2nz, and I'm now worried if I'm doing the right thing. I would be moving with my husband and 3 sons aged 20,8,& 4. 

The site goes on about a large gang culture and widespread problem with drugs. It also says about overpriced sub-standard housing and that the education system is lacking in compared to the UK. In the UK we live comfortably and we both have good jobs and the boys are thriving in school. We wanted to move to NZ to escape the overcrowding in Manchester, the drug related problems, the mass immigration from Eastern Europe into our already overcrowded roads and shortage of housing. 

Will I be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire. It's with a heavy heart that we have made the decision to move from the UK especially leaving our mums and family and friends behind. We wanted a safe and happy place to raise our family and hopefully more opportunities for the elder son. We have managed to raise him to be a good lad who is not interested in drugs. 

Any advise good or bad would help as if I get this job offer, which is looking promising as they are contacting my referees, would be appreciated.


----------



## escapedtonz

lancashirerose said:


> I'm waiting to hear about a job offer in Auckland. However in the meantime I have stumbled across a website called e2nz, and I'm now worried if I'm doing the right thing. I would be moving with my husband and 3 sons aged 20,8,& 4. The site goes on about a large gang culture and widespread problem with drugs. It also says about overpriced sub-standard housing and that the education system is lacking in compared to the UK. In the UK we live comfortably and we both have good jobs and the boys are thriving in school. We wanted to move to NZ to escape the overcrowding in Manchester, the drug related problems, the mass immigration from Eastern Europe into our already overcrowded roads and shortage of housing. Will I be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire. It's with a heavy heart that we have made the decision to move from the UK especially leaving our mums and family and friends behind. We wanted a safe and happy place to raise our family and hopefully more opportunities for the elder son. We have managed to raise him to be a good lad who is not interested in drugs. Any advise good or bad would help as if I get this job offer, which is looking promising as they are contacting my referees, would be appreciated.


Hi,

Yes there are a few websites and/or forums that can give a somewhat more negative view of what New Zealand is like. 
I'm not saying what you've read isn't true, or at least true to an extent, but during my many many months of research into coming here before we took the plunge I've found that particular sites tend to only concentrate on the negatives. I for one looked at a number of sites and joined a number of forums to get a completely balanced view of life in NZ and is didn't cause us to change our minds.
We too had a very comfortable life. Wanted for nothing. Earned very well, good jobs, paying off the mortgage early, but disregarding some family issues that were pushing us away we longed for a safer environment for our baba to grow up and an adventure. A place our boy could be a proper child without fear of the many issues in the UK.
It hasn't disappointed.

Don't think for one minute that there are no problems here. Take off the rose tinted spectacles. Just like the majority of places in the world there are problems with crime, gangs, drugs etc.
However, those problems are caused by people. The more people, the higher number of those people will be into illicit affairs.
Luckily NZ only has a population of 4.5M ish so in relation to the UK which has 66M people the crime/gang/drug problems are going to be on a much reduced scale.
We've been in Wellington 2yrs 3 months now and not seen any problems with gangs, crime or drugs.
Not saying it doesn't go on, I'm sure it does but it is more centred to the areas of low socio-economic standing and much centred with certain communities, of which we are not part of.

Now the housing issues that you have read about are definitely correct in my opinion.
We've lived in 3 types of kiwi property so far and the quality of each one has been under that which I would expect from a house in the UK.
Older houses here tend to have little or no insulation in the walls, floors, ceilings and have a tin roof. They can suffer from damp etc.
Newer houses are better as building regs depicted that the standard had to be raised and the houses being built now are far better, but they're still lacking in the quality of a UK house.
Majority of properties are either wood or steel framed, wrapped in a waterproof membrane then clad in either weatherboard, brick, plaster over brick or monolithic.
No cavity, so no cavity wall insulation and no breeze block interior walls. No proper radiator central heating and no UPVC double glazing.
The insulation in walls is either polystyrene or fibre wool and around 300mm. Same under floors and in the ceiling. You can increase this if you have a house built but it'll cost more. UK type central heating runs to around $1000 per radiator and UPVC double glazing $1000 a window but will not last as long as the UPVC is attacked by the harsh sunlight rays here so it deteriorates a lot quicker.
Heating is generally achieved from wood burners, heat pumps or piped hot air from a boiler which is the kiwi version of central heating.
However all that said, you'll be living in a different climate. If, for instance you are living in Auckland, it's a heck of a lot warmer than sunny M'cr!!!
Winters are a lot milder with average daily temps a lot higher than the UK.

Can't really comment on education as our boy only 3.
I have friends and colleagues who live here from the UK and they don't say that schools are lacking or the education is worse than the UK.

If you're trying to escape overcrowding then Auckland may not be the best choice since a quarter of the population live there although I personally really like it, but I bet I wouldn't say that if I was stuck in commuter traffic every morning ?

NZ is surely a safer and happier place than the UK in our opinion and loads cleaner.
Yes leaving loved ones behind is hard, but it does get easier and Skype is a godsend.

Unsure whether I'd agree there'd be more opportunities for your eldest.
There's defo more quality things to do here, especially if they're into sports etc but as for jobs it's all relative to the population size and all depends what they want to do.

Happy to answer any questions you have and I'll be perfectly honest with my answers.

Regards,


----------



## lancashirerose

Thank you for that info. It's quite reassuring. I've just had a call from another employer in the Wellington/Kapiti Coast area...I'm trying not to get to excited before I've got something in writing.


----------



## Kimbella

lancashirerose said:


> I'm waiting to hear about a job offer in Auckland. However in the meantime I have stumbled across a website called e2nz, and I'm now worried if I'm doing the right thing. I would be moving with my husband and 3 sons aged 20,8,& 4.
> 
> The site goes on about a large gang culture and widespread problem with drugs. It also says about overpriced sub-standard housing and that the education system is lacking in compared to the UK. In the UK we live comfortably and we both have good jobs and the boys are thriving in school. We wanted to move to NZ to escape the overcrowding in Manchester, the drug related problems, the mass immigration from Eastern Europe into our already overcrowded roads and shortage of housing.
> 
> Will I be jumping out of the frying pan into the fire. It's with a heavy heart that we have made the decision to move from the UK especially leaving our mums and family and friends behind. We wanted a safe and happy place to raise our family and hopefully more opportunities for the elder son. We have managed to raise him to be a good lad who is not interested in drugs.
> 
> Any advise good or bad would help as if I get this job offer, which is looking promising as they are contacting my referees, would be appreciated.


Hi Rose,

I can't comment on what it will be like for you, compared to how things are in the UK, never having lived there, but I can tell you coming from "the wealthiest" nation in the world, that stacked up, the positives of NZ far outweigh the negatives (in my opinion). There are things that could be done better here, but there are also lots of things done right. There is an easiness to living in NZ that didn't exist in the part of the US I lived (California), people are much more trusting, and generally trustworthy, even if they aren't perfectionists in all they do. You might hire a gardener who comes and does a decent, albeit, non-perfect job on your lawn, but if you accidentally hand him an extra $20, he's going to notice and hand it back (usually). There are the same first world problems here, that exist anywhere (1st world), but the degree to which they can compare is overall minimum, if for no other reason than the population size. Only you can know if what you are doing is right for your family, just remember that people that come over expecting the nation to owe them something for uplifting their lives, are going to be disappointed. What the nation has to offer is unsurpassed beauty (for a 1st world OECD nation), a small and slower paced lifestyle, and the chance to return to a more family oriented lifestyle. In a lot of the cities, yes, houses are quite old, and cold, damp, and moist (at least much more than I was used to), on the other hand, one of the charms of NZ is that it hasn't had the same sort of urban sprawl that has affected so many other English speaking nations--as a result, a lot of the housing supply remains standing from around the turn of the century (or earlier!). I do think the education system could be more assertive in their curriculum... teaching kids more complex things at an earlier age... but, this is something that can be remedied at home if you aren't satisfied with the material and pace of what your kids are learning. My 12 y.o. (13 in a few months), is struggling with long multiplication, like *really* struggling...it turns out, it was barely taught to her, let alone, reviewed. I can recall in the California education system, being sent home with schoolwork at years 5 and 6, to make sure I had these basics down. She had previously gone to a low decile school that had been badly affected by the earthquakes here in Chch, so it may well be that the staff just had enough to deal with (student behavior-wise), that teaching more advanced maths was the last of their worries... I plan to supplement my daughter's schooling at home until I'm comfortable that the school curriculum matches what I know she's capable of.
I don't know anyone who does drugs of any sort. I don't even know anyone who smokes, in fact. People do drink alcohol more than I'm used to, but that's simply because I didn't really know anyone in the US who drank ... so, it all seems "excessive" to me. 
My biggest complaint living here, is mostly relegated to the weather in Chch on the S Island--compared to California it mostly sucks, and there's no changing that. However, I'd be saying the same thing if I lived in Seattle, Washington, or any place that was more UN-sunny, than sunny and warm.
I also miss the courteous driving in the US--there IS a weird, aggressiveness to kiwi driving that never fails to amaze and alarm me; but, generally speaking, people are nice and kind once they exit their vehicles!

I'll have to check out that website and see what its all about!


----------



## Rosieprimrose

Wow, well said, agree with the above comments. When moving countries and I am about to make that 4 times, just remember "Not better, not worse, just a bit different" Remember NZ is founded on people moving from all over the world and staying. Sure, there are a few real bad comments out there, but believe me, I would rather live in NZ than anywhere. 
I am moving back to NZ from OZ and I know I will miss some things, the shopping for one.
I do find it interesting to hear the comments on the housing, I think its important to remember in NZ different building materials are used, like it or not, its an earthquake zone and they are built to move in a quake. There good and bad parts of every city in the world, if you do get the job in the Wellington area, I would be happy to help you, its a stunning area. 
Really and truly, NZ is a beautiful country and gosh, I do wonder about the drinking comments, Australians would out drink anyone, having lived in OZ, I feel Kiwis are restrained on that score. Any driving comment you hear however is totally true, goodness knows why there is this aggressive driving, it might have something to do with the short distances you need to travel, here in Sydney, I drive 70mins twice a day, to and from work, it might be that after 30mins boredom overtakes aggression!! Good luck on the move and remember life is an adventure!


----------



## lancashirerose

Hi

I have been offered the job in Wellington/Kapiti Coast. I just need to get things started my end now to get the visa in place. I'm scared but excited at the same time. I've been looking at houses around the Paraparaumu area. Would you recommend anywhere else to be suitable for a young family.


----------



## escapedtonz

lancashirerose said:


> Hi I have been offered the job in Wellington/Kapiti Coast. I just need to get things started my end now to get the visa in place. I'm scared but excited at the same time. I've been looking at houses around the Paraparaumu area. Would you recommend anywhere else to be suitable for a young family.


Cool. Congratulations.
You have many options for places to live up the Kapiti.
Out of all of them, our favourite would have to be Raumati Beach as there's just the right mix of shops, pubs, cafes, supermarkets, take out and dine in establishments. It's very close to the beach and there's an ace children's park with railway that runs at the weekend, all new equipment and a splash zone which our boy loves (when the weather allows). There's also a couple of BBQ plates to spend a family day there which lots of people do during the summer.

Your other options would be Raumati South (tiny village), Paekakariki (village same size as Raumati Beach with train station and nearer to Wellington), Pukerua Bay (not much there other than housing, a couple shops and a train station and the nearest to Wellington), Paraparaumu (split into the main town on SH1 with a couple business parks, swimming arena with slides etc, shopping malls, a train station then Paraparaumu Beach which is right on the beach a few km away from the main town with a few shops, cafes, eateries and a nice park plus sand dunes and easy access on to the beach), Waikanai is also a small town and maybe as far as Otaki which is another small town. Both Waikanai and Otaki are smaller than Paraparaumu but have the same set up with the main town on SH1 then a remote "beach" a few km away from SH1. Both these have a more rural feel.


----------



## lancashirerose

Thanks for that info...we'll have a look Raumati too, it sounds really nice.


----------



## Mark D

I have to agree with everything in the posts above. 

No matter where you go in the world your going to run into low life people. 

The uk is on the decline for the worse. All I hear on the news is rapes murders and attempted murder all round Glasgow and surrounding areas some of which were really great places to stay. I blame it on the influx of Eastern Europeans who think this behaviour is normal. I know I am right as even the news says that's the people they are looking for. 

They get hand outs from the offset, and work for very little and send the money home. 

I haven't had the best start here in NZ met a lot of people who haven't been very friendly and welcoming, still finding it hard after my current employer left me stranded miles away from home after coming to my worksite and removing my van from me as I plan on leaving when I get my new visa. But I still love it here and don't want to leave. We ok maybe to OZ if the chance arises lol. But in all honesty I would like to stay here for the foreseeable future and hopefully move north to welly or Auckland, 

Having just moved into a brand new house and working in the building trade I cannot believe the poor quality of housing. No or very little insulation, the windows don't get mastic sealant round the outside and or expanding foam on the inside to seal the windows in from the weather. It was very windy the other night and the windows were whistling. I thought that was eradicated in the 70s lol. This also causes bad condensation on the inside of the window as the heat finds cold air and forms moisture. 

Good luck with the move, get out while you can I say. If you don't like it then just move back, life is full of risk but if we don't take risk we can find what we really want. At least you can say you tried it.


----------



## lancashirerose

Mark D said:


> I have to agree with everything in the posts above.
> 
> No matter where you go in the world your going to run into low life people.
> 
> The uk is on the decline for the worse. All I hear on the news is rapes murders and attempted murder all round Glasgow and surrounding areas some of which were really great places to stay. I blame it on the influx of Eastern Europeans who think this behaviour is normal. I know I am right as even the news says that's the people they are looking for.
> 
> They get hand outs from the offset, and work for very little and send the money home.
> 
> I haven't had the best start here in NZ met a lot of people who haven't been very friendly and welcoming, still finding it hard after my current employer left me stranded miles away from home after coming to my worksite and removing my van from me as I plan on leaving when I get my new visa. But I still love it here and don't want to leave. We ok maybe to OZ if the chance arises lol. But in all honesty I would like to stay here for the foreseeable future and hopefully move north to welly or Auckland,
> 
> Having just moved into a brand new house and working in the building trade I cannot believe the poor quality of housing. No or very little insulation, the windows don't get mastic sealant round the outside and or expanding foam on the inside to seal the windows in from the weather. It was very windy the other night and the windows were whistling. I thought that was eradicated in the 70s lol. This also causes bad condensation on the inside of the window as the heat finds cold air and forms moisture.
> 
> Good luck with the move, get out while you can I say. If you don't like it then just move back, life is full of risk but if we don't take risk we can find what we really want. At least you can say you tried it.



Hi Mark

You obviously seem to like NZ...even with a bad start you have not fallen out with the place. I hope you manage to settle soon and make some new friendships.


----------



## jawnbc

I would say that someone in their 20s or 30s looking for lots of offer might NZ a tad...bucolic. It's remote--particularly from Europe. 

But if you want more of a lifestyle thing and you have a profession that earns well (there's massive wage disparity in NZ) it's a great place to live. Moved here at 49 and it's perfect for me--but if I were single and much younger I'd find it a bit flat.


----------



## krunalelectrical

Hi,

I am from India and planning to move NZ but I also visited *another NZ forum* and I feel that its very dangerous to move in NZ as per details & reviews mentioned related to Asians.

Can anyone through some lights on this so that I can take decision. I am Electrical Engineer and having very good job in India but move to NZ because I love nature and I want to give good education to my son.

Pl guide me...

*edited to remove mention of rival site.


----------



## Eurokiwi66

I'm very familiar with the website and view it a lot but strictly for entertainment purposes. As previously mentioned, NZ has problems like every other country (shock horror). Unfortunately, although some of the negatives mentioned on the site do exist; they are highly dramaticised and they fail to make light of any positives of NZ life (from experience, positive comments are deleted). The moderators are extremely hypocritical and contradictory in their ideals which they supposedly uphold, and it is clear from reading the site that the majority of regular contributors (of which there are about 6) have problems and issues which extend far beyond NZ or any country! So as I say, good site to view for entertainment purposes, just dont take it seriously.


----------

